

Who runs al-Qaeda - avidas
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2013/08/economist-explains-5?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/ee/alQueda

======
jivatmanx
The goal of Al-Qaeda's internationalist effort has been achieved, the image of
the "Shining City on the Hill", of the U.S. as a beacon of liberal democracy
and thus liberal democracy itself, has been tarnished, not to mention grave
economic damage.

So, the obvious next phase is to shift to taking local control of various
territories.

------
ferdo
[http://www.projectcensored.org/12-us-joins-forces-with-al-
qa...](http://www.projectcensored.org/12-us-joins-forces-with-al-qaeda-in-
syria/)

------
pearjuice
All of us, seeing how the tax system works.

